

Financing Options: Preferred Stock - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/07/financing-options-preferred-stock.html

======
wpeterson
As an employee, understanding the liquidation preference and total shares
outstanding are the two most important factors in valuing your stock options.

Good to see more explanation of the role preferences play.

